# Blur Broadheads



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone heard about them, or much less tried them?
Comments?
Thanks.
carter


----------



## PAhunter53 (May 19, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

"Sold exclusively on EBAY"

:thumbs_do


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*hmmm....*

so does that mean you tried them and they are bad??

carter


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

*blur*

I checked on these; havent tried them; and from the way they look and are described you will probably get what you pay for. I think they would be fine but they look cheap and seem like they would be a pain to tune. Just my thoughts. For the price I think I will try some though. just for something to do.


----------



## PAhunter53 (May 19, 2007)

I read a post on another forum that they.... for lack of a better term, SUCKED.
I just saw the price on Ebay and it made me think.


----------

